
Show HN: Pnyxter – a video app for debates and discussions - srikieonline
http://pnyxter.com
======
srikieonline
Hi,

We would love to get feedback on pnyxter (read as nixter) - a video app that
allows people to discuss and debate on any topic by posting a video selfie
talking about the topic or responding to existing topics via video selfie.

We are in Beta right now, so would love your feedback.

Thanks!

Trivia: "pnyx" is a hill in central Athens, the capital of Greece. Beginning
as early as 507 BC, the Athenians gathered on the Pnyx to host their popular
assemblies, thus making the hill one of the earliest and most important sites
in the creation of democracy.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pnyx](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pnyx)

